# 192.168.1.1



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

I just updated my browser to IE9 an now i cannot access my router "LINKSYS E4200" with latest firmware, with https://192.168.1.1
Although on another machine in my house still has IE8 and will access it.
So its got to be in the settings in IE9. Can anyone help me with this?
I have set the compatability mode, disabeled all addons, dropped the firewall and yet still nouthing. What suppose to be a login window is now just the cannot display the webpage. I am running win7 Ult. 64bit,
32g ram, Linksys E4200 with latest firmware. Please help.
Thanks Viper.


----------



## Roardawg (Apr 11, 2011)

Not answering your question but a side note, its always good to have an additional browser on your computer such as Firefox or Chrome. If you need to make changes to your router immediately, I would suggest going through Firefox and making your changes.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

I have firefox, the latest and it doesent work either.


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::496a:1ae2:a6cd:e5b0%11
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.196
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{114C0810-E4CB-416E-ABCC-50519183BD55}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.viperay.com:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30bb:d5e:3843:77e5
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30bb:d5e:3843:77e5%15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Viper-1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : viperay.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-20-13-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-1D-09-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::496a:1ae2:a6cd:e5b0%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.196(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 23, 2012 Viperay 11:17:46 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 24, 2012 Viperay 11:17:46 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247226356
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-62-E3-1C-BC-5F-F4-1D-09-D3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 199.188.137.10
199.188.137.11
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{114C0810-E4CB-416E-ABCC-50519183BD55}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.viperay.com:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30bb:d5e:3843:77e5(Preferre
d)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30bb:d5e:3843:77e5%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looks like it was pasted twice??

You have extra network connections that you do not need . . I would delete the Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 192.168.1.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I may be on the wrong path, but I've never seen a home router which uses secure HTTP (https) to access its internal browser-based utility.

What happens if you enter just 192.168.1.1 into your browser's address bar?


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

to answer gcavan
That is how I access my router.. https://192.168.1.1.. I also just realized that it works on IE9 until you update it, then it wont open the secured page any more.
And being a secure link is because when I first set it up it wouldent open under HTTP so I went in and changed the setting to HTTPS and it worked fine.


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

For Rich

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Viper>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
C:\Users\Viper>ping 74.125.45.100
Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
C:\Users\Viper>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Reply from 192.168.1.196: TTL expired in transit.
Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
C:\Users\Viper>


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

To Rich:
Heres the update after I deleted LAC-2

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Viper>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Viper-1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : viperay.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-1D-09-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::496a:1ae2:a6cd:e5b0%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.196(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 23, 2012 Viperay 9:10:10 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 24, 2012 Viperay 9:10:09 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247226356
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-62-E3-1C-BC-5F-F4-1D-09-D3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 199.188.137.10
199.188.137.11
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.viperay.com:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:48e:3fde:3843:77e5(Preferre
d)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::48e:3fde:3843:77e5%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Viper>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You cannot even ping the router . . or it is not returning a ping . . can you connect any other pc to that router?

Try going into IE Options Advanced tab and reset everything


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 2 servers and 2 machines hardwired and 2 laptops on wifi running off this router.


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

Restored advanced settings but no go yet.
All that I can be sure of is that it HAS to be one of the updates to IE9.
The other machine I have in the house has IE9 on it and it will open the router.
Ive been workin with computers since 1997 and I have never had something like this happen. Strange. Like a ghost in the machine


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post an ipconfig report from one of the other pc's that is working ok


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

This is off the computer that will open my router::



C:\Users>cd..
C:\>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Poser-2012
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : viperay.com
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys WUSB100 RangePlus Wireless USB Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-E5-E5-A6-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::29b7:5965:94f3:4479%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 26, 2012 12:56:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 27, 2012 12:56:49 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318775013
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-59-AF-00-48-5B-39-A3-BB-11
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 199.188.137.10
199.188.137.11
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethern
et Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-A3-BB-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.viperay.com:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : viperay.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:18ae:3b28:3843:77e5(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18ae:3b28:3843:77e5%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I don't see anything significantly different . . are you using the same antivirus and other security programs on both??


----------



## Viperay (Jun 22, 2012)

At the moment Im not useing ANY antivirus program just to see if that was the problem. Im useing Windows 7 Manager, but I went all through that program.
I know it has to be a update because it worked before and now it dont. Im afrade if I update the one that works I wont be able to acess my router at all unless I reinstall windows on one of my drives just so I can have access to it. SAD, but I dont know what else to do.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I too had the same problem, others here have also. It was suggested that I try Firefox or Chrome. They did not work, but my iPad did. I gave up and just use my iPad. Another way I do is to disconnect the router and take to my other machine and make an necessary changes. Spending 5 minutes on a work around is easier for me.

BG


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try hard reset of the router by usiing an opened paperclip and insert it into the little hole in the back of the router or press and hold the reset button for about 10 to 20 seconds until all the lights on the router light up to indicate the router has reset.

Be aware that this will clear any settings that are configured in the router and you will need to re-configure the routers WAN settings for internet access when connected to the modem.

The reason i ask you to do this is just in case any settings have been inadvertenly set without knowing it and blocking access to the affected computer.

It is worth a try.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried using system restore back to when it was working? If it is a update that caused the issue that will remove it, then you can start adding updates back untill you find out which one it was. 

I know you disabled addons, but did you run the Internet explorer (no addons) link from start-programs-accessories-system tools- Internet explorer noaddins?


If not you should try that as well.


----------

